
JavaScript TV – Tech Talks on React, CSS and Anything JavaScript - gj0
https://jsgeeks.tv/
======
gj0
To all the javascript geeks out there, with
[https://jsgeeks.tv/](https://jsgeeks.tv/) I am building a list of javascript
tech talks categorized by topics.

Any feedback on what other topics should I put in there ?

Let me know in case you know of any other awesome talk

